#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍迷的性別

## trina8271

到底是公的比較喜歡龍還是母的．．．

蠻想知道

誰無聊就來投看看吧－．－ 

忘記說了 

我是女的~

----------


## Kaileimute

我本人是公的
如過是龍的話就是兩種都有所以我投“無性別＂就是有時公龍有時母龍。
我好想中毒太深了哦>"<

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

本龍我是公的，但是母的也不錯，請多指教，我是新來的

----------


## 小雪

龍家是母的 而真的性別也是母的 
我相應該是很少數的吧
不知道還有沒有跟雪一樣是母的龍呢?狼或其他獸不算喔
希望能做好朋友 變成龍友
樓上那位獸怎麼會多出一篇呢?
是不小心按的吧

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

在下是公龍
但是只要是龍都很喜歡
獸名似乎偏向中性哪...
艾斯比那不是艾絲比娜...

----------


## CYBER

撇開龍迷...龍的性別部分
還是雄性居多吧0__0
要畫出雌性還真的有些挑戰性...雖然看過就是了XD

----------


## 疾風冰狼

公龍+1
大部分的人應該會雄性吧
[就外觀而言...]

----------


## 小雪

> 忘記說了
> 
> 我是女的~


哇哇 

真難得耶

真的是可喜可賀 這樣就多一隻母龍了耶

希望交交朋友喔^^

----------


## trina8271

> 哇哇 
> 
> 真難得耶
> 
> 真的是可喜可賀 這樣就多一隻母龍了耶
> 
> 希望交交朋友喔^^



呵呵  我算龍麻=口=???

OK阿= ˇ =!!

不過我好像久久來一次耶XD
所以這邊的有些操作還是不知道=  =....

我是比較奇怪啦
我只會畫動物 異型和龍
有毛的一律不會=口=

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

公龍+1
以前曾經也是龍迷
但後來發生了一些事情......

又剛好看到狼 喜歡上狼...
所以轉種當狼啦..  ((被拖出場外

((偷偷跑回來...
不過
說到龍...

感覺公的可能比較合...
不知道ㄟ 是習慣嗎? 還是?
可是沒有母的.... 龍不就絕後了嗎? 
除非.... 無性生殖... 斷裂生殖?分裂生殖? ((又被拖出去...

----------


## 雷德托爾

我是公龍



還有在此提醒ㄧ下各位

這篇是分享自己的性別 不適討論別獸的性別喔~

如非自我公佈性別者

別獸沒有資格提及或討論 疑問他龍的個龍隱私

無論是否真的知道 

都不該公開提起別獸的 真實姓名 年紀 性別 等含有隱私權之事物喔

----------


## 藍色暗燄

公龍+1
個人是從看過網路小說開始迷上龍等奇幻生物
我覺得以龍的形象看來~好像偏向公龍納編的 看很多龍圖~都讓人感覺是公龍
如果牽涉到雌龍 再小說的世界中 可能到最後都匯血成人形 然後......(自己去找來看 或想像

----------


## 雪之龍

我是公龍...
但是比較喜歡母龍....
只要是龍都喜歡...

----------


## 荒野中的一匹狼

光從龍的外表很難想像是母的吧?

我是公的....雖然我是狼~不過我也很喜歡龍喔~~~

不論西方龍.東方龍.只要是龍~我通通都喜歡!!(改編自鄧X平)

----------


## 犽太

公龍.....(舉爪

不喜歡當母龍.....

雖然常常被女生鬧著玩.....

但我還是公的嘎=口=

----------


## Cosmo

某亞百分之百是隻母龍= v ="

母龍真得很少呢...囧"
(某亞還曾經被認為是公的...= =")

----------


## trina8271

為啥我只是問你們的性別你們還可以說自己是公龍還是母龍=  =?

你們不會覺得龍身上長女生的胸部很詭異嗎=         =?

唉....作為人類有時候別妄想太多吧

照外觀來看通常分布出來龍的性別吧?
硬是給他家兩塊胸部上去證明他是母的

唉........

果然問了不該問的問題= =

----------


## Cosmo

> 為啥我只是問你們的性別你們還可以說自己是公龍還是母龍=  =?
> 
> 你們不會覺得龍身上長女生的胸部很詭異嗎=         =?
> 
> 唉....作為人類有時候別妄想太多吧
> 
> 照外觀來看通常分布出來龍的性別吧?
> 硬是給他家兩塊胸部上去證明他是母的



感覺上...
這好像是大家的通病呢@@"

不過...某亞要說某亞自己在現實中的確是母的喔= ="

龍身上長女生的胸部這點...某亞覺還好呢00"
(圖的話...看繪者的功力)
但是真正的龍外表的確是分不出來的
不過...可以從氣味分辨出來(被踹~~)

----------


## trina8271

我是認為可以從他的體型 大小 外觀

來辨別

就向獅子公的有鬃毛 母的禿頭是一樣的道理阿=  =

比較合乎自然法則吧

好歹龍也算爬蟲類

誰有看過蛇或蜥蜴有胸部會哺乳的=    =



還有  我知道有人會反對我意見啦
畢竟每人的觀點不一樣

----------


## Argraox_Rena

又是一頭公的XDD,母龍還真少@@
話說可能是多數龍的外表看起來就是比較剛猛
就像雌性人類會覺得某些肉體鍛鍊過度的雄性人類有一點不喜歡
但就龍而言那些是極品= ="

我是那種看起來溫雅型的公龍,但是仍然非常喜歡獵物的血腥味,尤其是溫熱的血.
沾血的白色鱗片,有種神秘的美.(本龍非心理變態)

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

多半看到♂比較多...

敝人是相信部份龍也是♀啦~

畢竟龍這種生物的性別特徵真的不明顯@@"

----------


## nice

已再下的看法是...龍是雌雄同體

因為好像都沒看過龍鞭耶(害羞)

忘了說 公的+1 (XD)

----------


## V仔

我是公的，可能是因為我看到的龍、龍人表現出來的沒有女性特質XD

所以久而久之，比較習慣公的龍，而我本人剛剛好也是公的

另外我也喜歡龍和龍之間BL，龍害羞的樣子真的很可愛XD

會覺得母龍有胸部不習慣是因為，大家不常看到啊~  :Surprised:  

Monster Hunter (魔物獵人)裡面出現的雌龍，也看不出哪裡有性別特徵XD

WOW (魔獸世界)出現的母龍人雖然有胸部，但是臉的模樣是人類的模組，只有男的才是龍頭的模組







題外話：發文好像很慢...而且我明明只有發一篇，卻便成兩篇，發生什麼事情了?

----------


## 阿蒼

雄性龍＋1

看頭圖就很明顯啦!


印象中，雌性的龍累好像通常都會用人類的型態出現

爾且，重點是..............都！！！超！！！！！正！！！！（被打飛～）





反正只要是龍族就是朋友～大家為龍族共同發出一聲龍吼吧！！


吼～～～～～～～～～～

----------


## Akaihime

==我投錯票了==
我本來想投無性別==
本人是母的==+

----------


## 一審判一

如果是本人的話.......
當然是選公龍喔^^                       公+1
可能就像有些人所說的看習慣的原因吧!  :jcdragon-lick:  
不然換成想像女性龍長肌肉的模樣也還蠻怪的....慣性的悲慘(想像中......)
不過說到最後
我還是蠻喜歡欣賞公龍的雄性模樣^^
(我不是ㄍㄟˋ阿~~~~~~  :jcdragon-ahh:  )

----------


## 雷凱伊

公龍+1
真的是無法抗拒
雖然我是公的
但是龍的可愛真的無法抵擋

----------


## Dragonwolf

母的(雖然玩線上遊戲時常被誤認是公的...)
雖然是母的不過曾被人說我個性很中性
筆下的角色大部分都是公的，母的屈指可數....
換而言之....是個被困在女性身軀的怪人?

----------


## 阿翔

龍有可能是無性別生殖的~*（不對！你當這是史萊姆啊！）*
不過我個狼是較喜歡公的龍啦~~
我也不知道為什麼，可能因為我有性別歧視自己就是公狼吧XD
話說之前這像有一部是說「龍」的影片*（不是恐龍，是龍）*
裡面說公龍和母龍會在天空一邊交配一邊向下墜=.="

----------


## 雷澤龍也

本龍是一條公龍呦!
但是我認為哪一種龍都一樣啦  :jcdragon-shy2:  
因為兩性平等嘛!  :jcdragon-tea:  公龍母龍一樣好

----------


## 帕格薩斯

原來阿......
大家都比較喜歡公的吶  :jcdragon-music:  
不過話說回來
只要是龍我都很愛拉
﹝竊笑...﹞  :jcdragon-keke:

----------


## 影貓ROKU

我是母的^^
也是很喜歡龍喔!

說到畫龍的話，我還是比較喜歡畫公龍

----------


## 佛蒙特

咖哩是狼迷=W=
可是也喜歡龍啦
然後咖哩是母的
每次都被當成公的XD

----------


## 羽翔

公龍+1

雖然以前很喜歡過龍
不過隨著時光流逝....
到現在已經沒那麼喜歡了ˊWˋ
反而比較喜歡狼=w=

不過...
我是比較喜歡雄龍
因為看起來比較合www

如果是我的話
因為我的狼性別就是雄的了所以轉成龍也還是雄的摟~

----------


## DarkDragon

自然是公龍了，母龍和個性不太合...
　　　　
（或許這是刻板印象？）
　　　　
不過帶陽剛性的公龍還是比較有霸氣，看起來比較帥呀

----------


## 火川_蕾

本人我係母龍-o-
     雖然我沒畫過母龍 但我最近在研究怎畫....

----------


## 神無

公龍+1
本人我也是公的

----------


## 嵐霖

無性別OAO?
我覺得雙性比較好吧XD(踢飛...
我本非龍而是狼..
但如果是龍..是公龍..
可是其實母龍也不錯嗄OWO
公的帥..母的正XD(爆!

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

嗯...秘密

反正大部分的龍都屬於內生殖器 我不說你也看不出來(炸

其實威猛的不只是公的龍

龍族小說裡頭的辣妹莉塔 西部林地的夢魘 四翼黑龍阿姆塔特  就是女孩子喔(咦

她剛出場沒多久就把公的白龍卡賽普萊秒殺了...




有一說是 龍這麼稀少的原因是因為龍大部分都是同性戀或是喜歡人類還有別的亞人族

所以真正能繁殖的不多

智能太高有時候也會伴隨著一些人類不能理解的癖好啊(啥

哼哼 要是龍每隻都異性戀跟人類一樣會繁殖

這世界上還有你人類的立足之地？？？

----------


## 亣天狼牙皇亣

我雖然是狼族..

但是我是個龍迷!!

天界有很多的龍~他們都是神聖的..

我族與他們之間的關係很好!!龍很厲害他們也能預測先知呢0.0!!

我比較喜歡公的龍...呵呵

公龍的角又大又帥!!

母龍比較賢慧的~~

跟賢慧比起我會喜歡帥點的~~>w<

----------


## fwiflof

(這裡是狴在發言)
沒有性別.....
我本來就不存在.....
至於怎麼冒出來的......
我是合成獸不知道啊！
(換成幽)
以上請無視= =
沒有性別，或說可公可母....
我雖然是狼群.....
但是還是有龍的基因啦>.<

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

說的龍的性別......

西方龍都是從神化小說裡出現的，
重點都只是刻畫出(善龍打敗惡人)勇者打敗惡龍的形象，
所以性別好像都沒有被提起。


而東方的根本直接被當神了，
所以沒有性別的問題。
(據說神都是異性同體?!)


而實際上在藍星出現過的龍......的化石，
不知道是不是因為(略)都腐爛掉的關係，
標本都看不到有性別象徵的地方。

所以其實性別並不是那麼重要的!!(!?)

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我是公的~~~

公龍好像比較多吧~"~

電視上好像也這樣0.0

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

秘密+1

話說我以為母龍比我想像的多

公龍則是比我想像的少

----------


## 幻狼

我雖是狼,
但如果我是龍的話,
應該是公的啦~

其實看是看不出的,(可能吧~
因為都通常不會見到性器官的,(不可以畫出來的嗎??
要靠聲音聽才聽得出吧~(有時可能會聲錯的啦!

----------


## 奇比斯克

無性別+1  公龍母龍都可以^^
不過我比較偏重公龍~
附註: 奇比是公龍 [搖尾 
 :jcdragon-lick:

----------


## D.F

我是母龍這樣~

----------


## comecome12

我也是公龍...
但是比較喜歡母龍....(裡所當然~)
只要是龍都喜歡...

*"不管性別"，我都很喜歡。*

----------


## 龍o瞳

咱是公龍~
如果是說龍的性別麻...
公的或母的其實看不出差別吧XD

----------


## 斯冰菊

公的，但是本狼是狼啊  :wuffer_glee:  ！！！(被狠咬)

本狼也認為公的龍比較多，畢竟
電視、電影、漫畫中是這樣

    (像【花木蘭】中的木須龍、【馴龍高手】中的夜煞，以及館主代表作【機甲盤古】的龍叔魏恩。)    
    
。

本狼迷龍？還好啦！！！(被毆)對龍叔的感覺：表面威嚴，實際上愛民如子的河龍官！！！ 
龍叔： :jcdragon-nod: ！！！

本狼倘若化身為龍也會變公龍吧。不過，那也只是暫時的，畢竟本狼是大公狼哪！！！凹嗚~~~~~~！！！  :wuf_e_howl: 

某狼  :wuffer_pissed:  ：你分明是來亂入的！！！

----------


## 小藍龍

蔽龍是公的^^
不過滿想選無性別
(你來亂的啊!!踹

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍實際上是公的
但是設定嘛~就來個特別的無性別~(被踹
其實跟大多數一樣比較偏向公的

----------


## 龍羅炎

本龍某是公的喔~~~

一個可愛的小小公龍~>///<

----------


## 冰龍嘆息

這個問題滿有趣的,我是一隻公龍 寒冷而霸氣(旁邊的獸被冷到)

母的龍挺稀有的不常看到,所以這個問題很特別

祝你今天有愉快的一天

----------


## Distant_Dragon

我是雄性低 ~ 但我畫的龍是男女都有, 比較喜歡平衡的感覺, 而且孤單久了難免會寂寞, 就像我周遭的朋友一個接著一個結婚 (大家都很怕寂寞) ... 龍龍們還是有感情的生物, 需要愛情, 也不閉俗需要延續後代阿 ~~~ 哈哈

龍族裡面也是常有女性族群 ~ 記得之前甚至有看到一篇在 Deviant Art 的輕小說, 寫一個女性龍族的一生 (Life as a dragoness), Spyro the dragon 遊戲裡面也後來有設定女龍配上男主角, 反觀以前年代女龍真的稀少, 所以其實女性在龍族有漸增的趨勢, 認知上也漸漸有不可取代的地位辣. 然後我也熊熊想起來, 和前面幾位講得真的一樣, 以前在超級任天堂的年代, 有玩過某個史詩類的遠征遊戲, 裡面的龍是女的, 也的確會幻化成人型 ..., 但如果翻翻英文字典, 可以發現 dragon 有一個意思, 就是 "凶狠的女人", 我想這就是為什麼龍常常被塑造成凶狠女性, 像是 Dragon Age 遊戲裡面形象真的就是兇惡的龍女, 也會幻化成人, 此外在傳統 disney 動畫裡面, 好像龍也常常是繼母/邪惡壞女人的化身 ..., 之前看 "亞當登大人" 的時候女主角也有講 not a dragon 這個字來反駁自己很剽悍的特性 ... (雖然我也不喜歡(嘆), 但沒辦法就是文化的痕跡, 人類想像的自我詮釋和無端給予的罪 ... Q_Q, 好像全部的龍都很剽悍似的)

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs48/f/20...iNalaKitty.jpg -> 剛剛講的 spyro , 蠻喜歡龍族愛情

畫作上覺得男女龍其實都畫得出來, 只是看意願問題而已, 身上很多地方其實可以傳達出線索和特徵, 不一定是胸部辣,我通常會先看眼睛(感覺不銳利/圓滑的通常是女龍, 會透露出祥和感), 然後屬性(冰水(甚至光)屬性通常女性居多), 眉毛(最好動手腳的地方, 睫毛長一點就是女生了), 頭髮(如果有), 體型/頭型(偏瘦/細長), 其他裝飾(耳環,...), 總之如果畫的人想讓你知道你一定會發現的, 舉個例子 :

http://www.puzzledragonx.com/en/img/monster/1076.jpg -> 我覺得是女的

http://www.puzzledragonx.com/en/img/monster/1167.jpg -> 感覺也是女的

只是我的感覺, 可能大家認知不同會有差 XD, 但可以確定的是真的都好可愛 ~~

----------


## Distant_Dragon

> 公龍+1
> 以前曾經也是龍迷
> 但後來發生了一些事情......


如果不介意可以分享一下嗎, 蠻好奇地說 ~ XD
我其實也有在觀察, 有些人是覺得個性不合, 有些是單純嗜好改變
可以隱晦或簡短幾句就好沒關係, 單純關心一下社群的獸友 ~! ^^

話說我曾經好像看過西班牙有一個旅館, 裡面很多滑板且用龍當圖騰呢, 可能滑板玩家都蠻愛用龍當圖騰 ~

----------

